# Set up a dentist appointment



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I haven't been for...a while. So I'm pretty nervous. Have had bad experiences in the past but need to take care of my teeth.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Good luck! 

In my experience.... the better you take care of your teeth and if you visit a dentist regularly you won't have any more bad experiences. It is only when you leave it for too long that it gets unpleasant.


----------



## Harassment Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

Good luck!

I went through a similar thing during the summer that has just passed after years of not going I decided and picked up the phone after weeks of putting it off. I had to get 4 fillings and a tooth out but now my teeth are good and healthy and I will be going back for my checkup next year! Glad I did it. Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't know how bad your bad experiences were so I don't wanna so "oh, you have nothing to worry about." Maybe you logically do. BUT, yes, you do have to take care of those little guys so it's still a good thing that you're going, even with the bad experiences. Just remember that in the end you get to enjoy a fantastic set of teeth!


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the support guys. It's been a lifelong thing and part of my anxiety so if I can take care of it it's one more step in the right direction.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Great job, OffByOne!


----------

